

Scraplr - Social task container - chocaholic
http://scraplr.com

======
dennisc
Unable to sign up for the app, but the site has some issues which make it feel
unpolished, some of these appear in Firefox 3.6 but not Safari:

Browser default blue border on img link: <http://grab.by/2lws>

Mini Images highlight on :hover as if they are clickable thumbnails, but there
is no way to see larger version <http://grab.by/2lwz> (especially frustrating
on tour page - why not show off larger shots?)

Poor vertical alignment on some titles <http://grab.by/2lwB>

On <http://madebychocaholic.com/> :

Black bar alignment issue <http://grab.by/2lwK> (just realized that it might
be intentional but it looks totally off)

Portfolio images dim on :hover and show a zoom button, but the button doesn't
actually do anything even though the cursor becomes a pointer.

...

<http://madebyelephant.com> : "We craft interfaces"
<http://madebychocaholic.com> : "We craft websites and applications"

~~~
chocaholic
Thank you very much Dennis, Scraplr's site is under heavy development, what
you mentioned is what we have in mind to implement.

on tag line for chocaholic that is similar to madebyelephant, we are big fan
of Tim Van Damme. What we have in mind that it is a common words which
represents what we do.

------
chocaholic
Scraplr is a container for your task list. With scraplr you can exchange tasks
with friends, and even get suggestions on how to get your task done. Scraplr
can also send you reminders for your tasks by tweets, email, instant message
and text message to your cellphone; which means you'll have less chance of
missing your important things.

------
gojomo
Shadowed gray text on gray background is hard to read!

~~~
chocaholic
Thanks for pointing it out, forwarding to the designer :)

